# Natural ways to deal with thrush? TMI



## canadabear

Hello ladies.. so a bit TMI, but I am pretty sure that I have thrush/ yeast infection. It has been a very very long time since I have experienced one, so I am waiting to be tested at my midwife appointment just to be sure.

I haven't found anything that indicates that it is dangerous during pregnancy for mother or baby. BUT I am worried about the birth because I know it can be passed to the baby during vaginal delivery.
Also, I have read that it can cause problems with breastfeeding if baby has mouth thrush and that it can go to the nipples as well.
Mainly I DON'T want my baby to have to deal with thrush on top of entering the world and getting breastfeeding started.

I HATE the idea of taking any medication while pregnant, but of course I will do if it is necessary. 
I am hoping that someone will have some alternative methods to suggest that are SAFE during pregnancy.
Please keep in mind, I am on a tiny island in Spain that does not always carry products that are easily found in the rest of Europe.

Thanks for any advice ladies.. sorry for the TMI and longish post.. :flower:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi, I would confirm this with your midwife first, but I have successfully used live yogurt to get rid of thrush - you can soak a tampon in it or just get it up ther by whatever means neccessary!! I haven't used it in pregnancy though so maybe check it's OK first. When I was pregnant the last time I got thrush a lot, our body chemistry changes quite a lot so it's pretty common and they gave me a weak version of canesten cream that was loaded into a wee syringy-type thing and squirted up there two nights in a row, it was deemed safe and I had no ill-effects, neither did my DD. HTH xx


----------



## NDH

A garlic clove is supposed to work too - but I've never tried it as I've fortunately never had thrush.


----------



## DazedConfused

Hi there, I used plain yoghurt to get rid of thrush (garlic didn't work for me) but make sure it is natural and sugar free, as the thrush will feed on sugar in the yogurt :)
Don't worry about the baby getting thrush just yet, you have lots of time to clear it! I got thrush at 35 weeks or something and was so worried


----------



## Bournefree

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi, I would confirm this with your midwife first, but I have successfully used live yogurt to get rid of thrush - you can soak a tampon in it or just get it up ther by whatever means neccessary!! I haven't used it in pregnancy though so maybe check it's OK first. When I was pregnant the last time I got thrush a lot, our body chemistry changes quite a lot so it's pretty common and they gave me a weak version of canesten cream that was loaded into a wee syringy-type thing and squirted up there two nights in a row, it was deemed safe and I had no ill-effects, neither did my DD. HTH xx

I've done this with yogurt when I've had thrush, and when I had a bad bout in pregnacy I checked with my GP and she said it's fine.. .
Like Nikki says just dip a tampon in the live yogurt and leave it up for a couple of hours - you will also want to wear a pad too!
The relief is instant!
XxX


----------



## canadabear

thank you all so much!! I will wait for my appointment just to be sure, but I really appreciate the responces. :hugs:


----------



## rachiedata

I suffered terribly with thrush right from about 8-22 weeks! Tried Canesten about 5 times (cleared up but came back almost straight away) and went desperately back to the doctors where they gave me a different type of antifungal (Gyno-Daktarin, don't know what it would be called elsewhere in the world) which did get rid of it for a while... while I was taking that, I started taking a probiotic capsule and that was the only think that worked for me. I took one every morning - lactobacillus acidophilus - throughout my pregnancy and it never came back! I think the probiotic yoghurt drinks would have the same effect but I couldn't stomach them. Yoghurt never cleared it up for me, it felt nice and soothing but mine was pretty persistent!

Surely there's no such thing as TMI on here? :)


----------



## sam#3

i ahve had it quite a lot this time and i have used live yoghurt and a canesten passary... i found it hard to sleep with it and the cream didnt sooth me at all so i slept with a pantyliner on and smothered my sore bits in yoghurt and it really helped soothe and cool it


----------



## Mervs Mum

Genitian violet :)


----------

